# Must use toothpicks (q-view)



## smoke_chef (May 20, 2008)

Hello all, 

Here are tonight's ABT's. I decided to conduct an experiment and see how well it works to cook the bacon without toothpicks. Not so good. In fact, I would say that you must use toothpicks. As you can see, several of my bacon slices ended up in my water pan. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stuffed and ready for bacon



Bacon on and ready for the smoker



Out of the smoker and ready for my mouth. They don't look like much but they sure are tasty!


----------



## walking dude (May 20, 2008)

Chef.......sorry..but have to laff in feeling your pain.......i do my abts the SAME way.........and yeap...........need the picks..........PLUS, they help with pulling them off the grill............SOMETIMES........LOLOL.......i have had the pick slide out.........

another tip, tho.........is to pre-cook your bacon JUST abit.........helps with the crispin up of the bacon........we fry just abit both sides........try it next time.......i think you will like them better..........


----------



## smoke_chef (May 20, 2008)

You would think that smoking the freaking appetizer to what you are "really" smoking would be easier than this. LOL There is a fine science to getting consistently great ABT's.  Last time my bacon was burnt. This time the bacon needed to cook longer but my peppers were over cooked. The good news is... is even the "mistakes" still taste good. 

I will try precooking next time though. Thanks WD.


----------



## nitrousinfected (May 21, 2008)

What are those stuffed with, if you dont mind my asking


----------



## bbq bubba (May 21, 2008)

Oatmeal..........


----------



## richoso1 (May 21, 2008)

I put the two halves together and then wrap with bacon. I haven't had to use toothpicks yet. It's all good!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 21, 2008)

SmokeChef - great visual toothpick lesson on ABTs. However, never admit defeat!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If someone asks you where the bacon went tell them the dog licked it off. Guarantees you at least those ABTs!


----------

